# 

## danielon

Witam. 

    uslyszalem ostatnio o tej gladzi jakie sa Wasze opinie na ten temat?? czy mozna ją stosowac np na sciany ktore sa pomalowane emulsja ? jak to stoi z cena? oplaca sie tym robic czy jest cos tanszego i tez dobrego? pozdrawiam.

----------


## fighter1983

prosto z reklamy z podskakujacymi panami na forum  :smile:  dobre produkty nie potrzebuja az takiej reklamy.... 
Pozniej Ci beda sciany bebnić  :smile:

----------


## gościówa

A tak całkiem serio? Też jestem ciekawa jak ta gładź działa i czy faktycznie jest taka dobra? Może ktoś jej już używał? Potrzebna mi jest i dobra zaprawa i dobry "gipsiarz"  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

A tak calkiem powaznie to sie dopiero okaze co ten produkt jest wart, dosc nowy ten wynalazek i testowac na wlasnej skorze ja bym nie chcial. 
Ze sprawdzonych i dobrych: Sheetrock (szkoda ze taki drogi) i mniej znany Master Mas

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A tak calkiem powaznie to sie dopiero okaze co ten produkt jest wart, dosc nowy ten wynalazek i testowac na wlasnej skorze ja bym nie chcial. 
> Ze sprawdzonych i dobrych:* Sheetrock* (szkoda ze taki drogi) i mniej znany* Master Mas*


...i zaleta ich - nie bębnią!

....dla mnie te wiaderkowe to jeszcze trochę drogie... słono kosztuje ta woda w gotowych masach...

----------


## Angellina

Z tego co piszą na stronie producenta to śmig można stosować również na emulsję, ale też jestem na etapie wyboru rodzaju gładzi gipsowej, także jeśli ktoś już to sprawdził to niech napisze jaki efekt. No właśnie, a może zamiast stosować gładź gipsowa lepiej położyć tynki cementowe albo płyty karton-gips?

----------


## chem

Witam,

ja dałem się skusić i nie jestem zadowolony (podłoże - gips z resztkami starej farby wodnej, całość dobrze zagruntowana) . Gładź ogolnie ok ale zdecydowanie za wodnista - ktos tu próbuje szybko zarobić... 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Monti2008

U mnie ekipa od G-K stosuje i nie maja zastrzeżeń.

----------


## monikaa13

Mąż własnie nakłada na płytku g-k na poddaszu. Mówi, że fajnie się nakłada i jest o wiele lepsze niż zwykły cekol. Jak wyjdzie i jak dalej się zachowa zobaczymy. Nie stać nas na drogie specyfiki, mąż robi sam i jest zadowolony. Cekol przy tym to porażka. 

Chętnie poczytam opinie o tym Śmigu - czekam, może ktoś u siebie położył i może sie podzielic doswiadczeniem.

----------


## lew 76

jako wykonawca jeden raz dałem się namówić na wypróbowanie tego czegoś,był to ostatni raz,tak jak ktoś już napisał jest za wodnisty i nie można nałożyć grubszej warstwy,może się jednak nadawać na ostateczne szpachlowanie choć ja tym specyfikiem nie dotarłem do tego etapu,ponadto po wyschnięciu szło go szlifować ręką bez użycia papieru ściernego

----------


## monikaa13

Ale grubsza może przy k-g nie potrzebna?

----------


## toma1

Panowie jaka gladz polecacie na nowy tynk cem.wapienny, mysle nad MEGARON PRO FINISZ, CEKOL C45 LUB AKRYL-PUZ. Co najepiej polecacie a moze cos innego.

----------


## lew 76

ja stosuję megaron finisz ,tylko pamiętaj żeby tynk przed szpachlowaniem najpierw zagruntować

----------


## toma1

A czemu trzeba gruntowac przeciez to nowy tynk, a jak gruntowac to czym.

----------


## lew 76

wystarczy jakiś grunt np.atlasa,a dlaczego żeby zmienić chłonność ,uwierz mi na słowo ,warto  koszt żaden a sen spokojny

----------


## dozi

Kilka zalet
- dobra biel
- gotowa - nie trzeba urabiać
- nie jest miękka po wyschnięciu jak np gipsar choć mogła by być twardsza, aczkolwiek papier 150 się świetnie nadaje do szlifowania, zresztą jak ktoś umie nałożyć toi szlifować dużo nie musi
-warstwy się nie oddzielają podczas szlifowania 

minusy
- mogła by być troszkę gęstsza - choć gęstość zależy od partii produkcyjnej, ile przeleżał na magazynie itp - doświadczenie z ładnych kilku wiaderek raz mi się zdarzyło że ciężko było ugłaskać - ale termin ważności na ukończeniu
-samo wiadro mogłaby mieć metalową rączkę - pewniejsze przy powieszeniu na drabinie

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> -samo wiadro mogłaby mieć metalową rączkę - pewniejsze przy powieszeniu na drabinie


 ...wiadra z plastikową rączką traktuj tylko jako opakowanie produktu i jako jednorazowe do np. urobienia kleju - i do wyrzucenia. Wiadra robocze to tylko z metalowa rączką - najlepsze z castoramy za około 5zł i te trzeba szanować. Z liroja droższe ale za głębokie - dobre do wody, to samo z obi.

----------


## sewerynslowi

ja lubię robić gładzią FAST G1 - naprawde polecam  :smile:

----------


## monikaa13

Co się stanie jak się nie zagruntuje podłoża?

Mamy nowy tynk i na nim świeżą białą farbę. Chcielibyśmy wyrównać jedną ścianę tym śmigiem. Czy da się obyć bez gruntowania - na opakowaniu jest napisane, że tylko zmyć wodą? Czy lepiej gruntować?

----------


## toma1

Ja mam nowy tynk nie malowany niczym i chyba nie bede go gruntowal bo jedni mowia gruntuj drudz nie, sa plusy i minusy obu opcji. Tynk mozna powiedziec ze jest dobry, no ale po szpachli bedzie jeszcze lepszy i mysle zrobic na nowy tynk trzy razy gladz megaron finisz a na gladz farba akrylowa raz, w przyszlosci docelowe kolory itd. mam do zrobienia 718m2 gladzi, tyle bylo tynku :big grin:

----------


## lew 76

kolego powtarzam jeszcze raz gruntować trzeba,i nie dlatego że tynk jest stary tylko dlatego że woda z pierwszej warstwy gipsu natychmiast ci wsiąknie w tynk co spowoduje osłabienie przyczepności,nie wymądrzam się tutaj tylko piszę ze swojego doświadczenie,na grunt na te metry wydasz jakieś 100zł i dwa dni pracy a nie będziesz żałować

----------


## toma1

No dobra zobacze co na to moj szpachlarz powie jak chce niech gruntuje, za dwa tygodnie ma zaczynac.

----------


## lew 76

jeżeli twój szpachlarz powie że tynków nie trzeba gruntować to znaczy że nie ma pojęcia o tym co robi,albo nie widział konsekwencji nie gruntowania tynku,zresztą nie musisz mi wierzyć ,popytaj się innych wykonawców

----------


## lew 76

> Panowie jaka gladz polecacie na nowy tynk cem.wapienny, mysle nad MEGARON PRO FINISZ, CEKOL C45 LUB AKRYL-PUZ. Co najepiej polecacie a moze cos innego.


to nie śmig

----------


## lew 76

> Ja mam nowy tynk nie malowany niczym i chyba nie bede go gruntowal bo jedni mowia gruntuj drudz nie, sa plusy i minusy obu opcji. Tynk mozna powiedziec ze jest dobry, no ale po szpachli bedzie jeszcze lepszy i mysle zrobic na nowy tynk trzy razy gladz megaron finisz a na gladz farba akrylowa raz, w przyszlosci docelowe kolory itd. mam do zrobienia 718m2 gladzi, tyle bylo tynku


tutaj też nie śmig,a ja odpowiadałem na te posty

----------


## Laschlo

U mnie wlasnie kończą szpachlowanie ścian śmigiem w budynku firmy.Wyszlo ok.Ściany głaciutkie i tak biale,że az szkoda ich malować.Nie bylo zadnych problemów,ale tak jak zasegurowal wykonawca kupowalem śmiga nie starszego niż trzy miesiące.Podobno w starszych wytrąca się w nim woda a po rozmieszaniu,jak stwierdził wykonawca,cyt.- robi się z niego"ślumpa" i można się zaplakać przy robocie.Coś w tym jest bo te, wepchnięte w dostawie z  datę produkcji z przed pięciu miesięcy,nadawały sie faktycznie do wymiany.

----------


## toma1

Mam juz wyszpachlowane wszystko Megaronem finisz, polecam ta gladz, efek sciany jak kartka papieru, pod halogena 500w. rysy ani dolka nie znajdzie  :no:  zagruntowane gruntem lateksowym.

----------


## leniin

Czy to prawda ze po nowym tynku nie kładzie sie gruntu tylko od razu (tzn jak tynk przeschnie) mozna klasc gładz ŚMIG ?

----------


## leniin

Pytam sie drugi raz ale moze ktos wie coc na to...??

----------


## sikorb

to może was zaskoczę ale ja uważam za najlepszą gładź na świecie produkt euromix-a 
Praca tym to coś pięknego i tyle ,24zł worek zadowlenia

----------


## dudi82

Zna ktoś może sposób na zagęszczenie Śmiga? Kupiłem duże opakowanie, zużyłem z 1/3 i już wtedy był trochę za rzadki. Na miesiąc go odstawiłem zamkniętego w temp pokojowej, teraz otwieram i masakra. Nawet po wymieszaniu ma konsystencje gęstej farby. Przy grubszej warstwie spływa ze ściany, kapie z sufitu, spływa ze szpachelki - ogólnie nie do użytku. Śmietnik czy można to jakoś uratować? Dosypać jakiejś gładzi i wymieszać? Data przydatności nie jest przekroczona.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Zna ktoś może sposób na zagęszczenie Śmiga? Kupiłem duże opakowanie, zużyłem z 1/3 i już wtedy był trochę za rzadki. Na miesiąc go odstawiłem zamkniętego w temp pokojowej, teraz otwieram i masakra. Nawet po wymieszaniu ma konsystencje gęstej farby. Przy grubszej warstwie spływa ze ściany, kapie z sufitu, spływa ze szpachelki - ogólnie nie do użytku. Śmietnik czy można to jakoś uratować? Dosypać jakiejś gładzi i wymieszać? Data przydatności nie jest przekroczona.


...pewnie tak jak w reklamie bębniła no i się przebębniła... ale serio... coś w niej zaszło... może bakteryjki zaczęły gryźć... nie zaczęła śmierdzieć lub jak kto woli "pachnieć inaczej"? Moim zdaniem niestety trzeba wyrzucić bo nie wiadomo co jej jest.... a nie trzeba było kupować szitu...  :no:

----------


## dudi82

Nie pachnie, nie śmierdzi, nie zmieniła koloru. Stała szczelnie zamknięta około miesiąca w kuchni z dala od ciepła czy słońca. Po prostu nabrała konsystencji jakbym z litr wody dolał.
Gipsiarzem nie jestem, sam sobie kuchnie remontuje "po godzinach" i z wygodnictwa wolę śmiga (którego na inne pomieszczenia już sporo zużyłem i byłem zadowolony) niż samemu mieszać. No ale chyba jednak trzeba się będzie wysilić, bo nawet jak kupie drugiego śmiga to cholera wie, czy nie będzie to samo.
Tak myślałem, żeby ją na pół dnia otworzyć i często mieszać żeby odparowała trochę, ale chyba nie będę się w czary bawił.

----------


## newyork

> Co się stanie jak się nie zagruntuje podłoża?


Na stronie Megarona jest informacja ,że można ,a nawet *nie wolno* gruntować podłoża pod ten produkt.Pierwszy raz się z tym spotkałem.

*Pozatym nie polecam,odradzam,ostrzegam!*
Rzadkie jak jogurt.
Nakładałem to coś 3 razy na ścianę żeby osiągnąć jakiś efekt.Strata czasu ,nerwów,sił.
To można używać na nowych płytach gipsowokartonowych ale pytam się za wczasu po co gipsować nowe płyty  :wink: 

Zapomnijcie o wypełnieniu większych niedogodności ściany bo to spływa :/
Szpachlowanie sufitu to dla akrobatów cyrkowych albo z pomocnikiem który będzie łapał to co spadnie z kielni,a spadnie połowa z tego co nakładacie.

Skusiłem się na cenę,reklamę,łatwość użycia (bez mieszania z wodą).

Powinni tego zabronić albo sprzedawać jako gęsta farba do chropowatych ścian...

----------


## kacza58

Witam ,  Według mojego doświadczenia masa szpachlowa Śmig jest bardzo dobra , zalety : szybko schnie , bardzo biała , stosowałem już ją na farby i nic ,jest twarda , dobrze zatapia się nią kątowniki ,  i tyle , koszt jej to 45 zł u mnie w Tychach , za 20 kg , Nie wiem czemu ludzie mówią ze jest wodnista ??  :sad:

----------

